# Left 4 Dead Dark Canival



## Dr. Dereadful (Jul 28, 2012)

Well after 2 parties that were changed last minute to birthdahy parties it looks like this year a real halloween party is going to happen. I just found out today, that my girlfriend is wanting one. Needless to say I was going to skip it. Now it will still be small, but I would like to keep the theme of a dark carnival. Its my favorite level in Left 4 Dead 2. I only got my spooky town carnival that is in that theme. Other than that, although Halloween is big we don't go all out because there are no kids where we live. Below is a link to the trailer for the game so you can get an idea of it. Basically its a zombie apocalypse and this particular area is a carnival. I'm hoping for ideas to get prepared for this in as cheap a way as possible (decorations, games, recipies, getting people outside so we aren't crammed, etc.). And I'm sorry that my first post is this, but I will be helpful in my future ones...this was just a last minute plea for help out of despiration.


----------



## Dr. Dereadful (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Kiddie land!

.


----------

